# Any MI Reservists around?



## Caspersen (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm currently activating from IRR to Reserve, just waiting on orders to report at present.  I have been told by many friends that going from an 11B in the 82nd to a MI job in the Reserves will be an unpleasant experience.  

A few that got out around the time I did and each went to the reserves around their hometowns have all said I will be stunned by the lack of discipline in a reserve "pogue" unit.  One recalls seeing a new private back-talk a E-6 with no repercussions.  I am concerned, I lost my "5" due to never attending WLC before ETS but when I get it back, if I take fire from a private I'm going to have him in the lawn for a substantial period of time.

Is this a no-go in MI units?  Particularly reserve?  I don't want to seem like a hardcase or excessively gung-ho but I also would hope that soldiers actually act like soldiers while on duty, and leave the bullshit to the other 28 days of the month they are on their own.  I suppose this is mostly speculation now and can partly be attributed to me being anxious to get back in the swing of things, but the more old airborne buddies I get in contact with who are doing the Reserve or Nasty-Girl thing seem to all have the same story to tell.


----------



## car (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been active MI for 26+ years. Two years ago I went to Iraq as Ops SGM of the V Corps MI Bde. We had two NG Bns as part of the Bde TF. They were some of the best troops I've worked with.

Having said that, we were in a place where screwing around, not leading or or not listening to your leadership could get you killed.

As for your transition - I've served in the 82d and I've served in INSCOM (pogue) units - and everything in between. Try to remember that the "standard" accepted in the 82nd isn't always the _Army_ standard. Enforce the Army standard and you can't go wrong. :2c:


----------



## Skred (Jan 23, 2008)

*Stay away*

from USAR MI.

I worked for them for a long time.  They are not interested in conducting intelligence support for the Army or anyone else.  The troops are OK, but the leadership cannot figure out to do MI missions and leaders are only interested in their OER.  They even have a hard time doing basic common collective tasks.  The most common complaint I got from the troops was "I am tired of painting rocks and picking up trash."

If you want to go MI, go to a National Guard MI unit.

Either way, it will take you about two years to get a slot at Ft Huachuca for MI MOS School.  You'll have to follow up on the clearance paperwork and be aggressive about getting a school slot.  Keep copies of everything and don't be surprised if they "lose" your paperwork.:doh:

The NG MI Soldiers are professionals, especially at the tactical and operational level.  They have been supporting OEF and OIF since the beginning.  You will have a lot of time to develop your craft but promotion can be slow.

Good luck.


----------



## car (Jan 23, 2008)

Then you can mobilize and come to work for me. About two thirds of my green suiters are Reserve and Guard.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are near a Special Forces Support Company check out their MI Detachment. Lots of cool jobs and goodies there.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you have an AKO address?


----------



## al2004 (Jan 25, 2008)

When you say Special Forces Support MI Detachment, is that referring to the SOT-A teams?


----------



## gearjunky (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Im from michigan Milan or by ann arbor you guys know SRG.xxx?


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

al2004 said:


> When you say Special Forces Support MI Detachment, is that referring to the SOT-A teams?



There's more to the Dets than just SOT-A's. They have the "full spectrum" of MI. HUMINT, CI, All-Source, SIGINT, etc.


----------



## al2004 (Jan 25, 2008)

car,thanks for the response!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 25, 2008)

iwannabepj said:


> Hey Im from michigan Milan or by ann arbor you guys know SRG.xxx?


 
This thread has nothing to do with Michigan. Think before you post.


----------



## pardus (Jan 25, 2008)

iwannabepj said:


> you guys know SRG.xxx?


 
What does SRG mean?

Do you mean Sergeant? If so it's Sgt, OK?

If it is meant to be Sgt, you just posted a serving member of the military's name online for the whole world to see!

NOT SMART!

Wake up, think before you post ALWAYS obey PERSEC/OPSEC, don't know what that means? You should!.


----------



## Caspersen (Feb 1, 2008)

I appreciate the replies thus far.  Coincidentally the unit I am now assigned to is in Michigan.  



Skred said:


> from USAR MI.
> 
> I worked for them for a long time.  They are not interested in conducting intelligence support for the Army or anyone else.  The troops are OK, but the leadership cannot figure out to do MI missions and leaders are only interested in their OER.  They even have a hard time doing basic common collective tasks.  The most common complaint I got from the troops was "I am tired of painting rocks and picking up trash."
> 
> ...



You seem to be echoing what I have been hearing from trusted buddies.  Does anyone know what my restrictions/guidelines are as far as activating from Reserve to Active Duty?  I was "guaranteed" a slot for 35M training, would it be better to wait until I get that slot before trying to go back to active duty?  

I would find it hard to get activated and sent back to 82nd before ever making it to MI school, being jump qualified already I am making the assumption that is what would happen.  The 0500-2000 everyday life like I did while in the 325th for five days a week was draining at times but nothing I couldn't handle when I was a single bachelor with only myself to be concerned with.  Now my situation is different and I have responsibilities beyond myself.


----------



## car (Feb 1, 2008)

Caspersen said:


> I appreciate the replies thus far.  Coincidentally the unit I am now assigned to is in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Speaking from the perspective of a former PSG and 1SG in an MI company in the 82d..........if you go there as a 35M, you're gonna spend a lot of time _gone_, not just at work. The Division is about to rotate home after a year in Afghanistan, but your "proposed" MOS is in great demand across the entire Army - which translates to filling taskings with other deploying units when you're "available." Not trying to discourage you, just give you a true picture of current environment.

I can't speak with absolute certainty about it, but I agree that you should get the MI MOS _before_ going on active duty. 'Cause, ya know how it is - once we have ya, we're gonna do what we want with ya.....again, trying to give a true picture.

But, yeah, drink the Kool-aid, come on back, we'll do whatever you want. No really, I promise.........;)


----------

